# Budget E-Collar



## 12mcrebel (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi. I am new here and loving the site. I have started with my now 18 week old chocolate lab. I have had a ball so far working him. I am lucky enough to have a guy close by that has hooked me up with some dvds and such. he also recommended a tri-tronics collar. i know it would be worth the money, but i am in high school and dont know if i can drop that much money on a collar. i have been looking around online and ebay. i am kinda seeing the sportdog 400 models in more of my range. if yall have any other suggestions or if i should just keep saving and try and find a good deal on a tri or a dogtra.

Thanks for the help,
12m


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

First- Welcome to RTF.
Second- I would probably try save up until I could get a TT Sport Basic. For an additional $59.00 I think you would be happier in the end.
My 2 cents, Joe


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jan 14, 2011)

Desire Dogs said:


> First- Welcome to RTF.
> Second- I would probably try save up until I could get a TT Sport Basic. For an additional $59.00 I think you would be happier in the end.
> My 2 cents, Joe


thank you! i know tt is a well respected brand and thats what i have heard to get the most. i think the sport basic will be good for me, and i can use some bass pro gift cards to make up the fifty dollars mentioned above


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Good choice for the price for sure.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

You might take a look at the Dogtra line as well. Dogtra makes a great collar and has several in the price range your talking about. Dogtra and Tri Tronics by far make the top collars on the market.


----------



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

Check out the reconditioned collars at CollarClinic.com. Availability varies on a day-to-day basis, so check back often if you don't see what you want. The older collars still do the job - many amazing dogs were trained with the old collars that used turn-on plugs and manually changed contact points. I still use an old 100LR occasionally.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Tri-Tronics offers the Sport Jr. It's affordable but uses regular batteries so there is some ongoing cost. I think I would by off the shelf rechargables and use them in it and that would save some money. Keep an eye on here, the classifieds sometimes offer good deals as does the Collar Clinic.

Good luck.


----------



## Rtyler4616 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm in your same boat, with the collar and price issue, being a college student. Earlier on I bought a sportdog 400 for a good price off ebay. I wish I hadn't. It seems to be very unreliable. So i'm now looking for another collar, and basically wasted my money on the 400 collar.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Also TT has year end close out sales. I forgot what time of year that is but they offer some real good close out deals when they release new models.

Maybe send TT an email asking them about their year end or model close out sales.

I'll try to find my receipt and information regarding the time of year I bought mine.

Jeff


----------

